# Biggest Crappie I Ever Caught



## riverboucer (Jan 14, 2011)

I was crappie fishing at Nimisila lake on monday evening when I caught this hog. It was 143/4 in. long and weighed 2 pounds.


----------



## bronkobri (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice!! What did you get it on?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats a sweet looking fish alot of large slab crappies getting landed right now. Great job


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

bronkobri said:


> Nice!! What did you get it on?


His Hook?--Tim


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice slab Crappie there!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## riverboucer (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I have had a great year so far. I have caught about 100 crappie each time out. I am catching them all on twister tails. I have also caught alot of bass. Biggest so far was 41/2 pounds.
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

Very nice - looks like I need to get out there!


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice fish! It looks as if you were on a boat? 

Is there any decent spots from shore at Nimi to get into some crappie? Not looking to keep the fish, the gf likes to go out though and it'd be nice to get into some steady catching somewhere for a few hours. Also where is the/a bait shop up there that sells minnows? Thanks guys

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Go to Eddies


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## riverboucer (Jan 14, 2011)

Yea, Eddies bait shop which is on Christman Street. There are alot of places around the lake to fish from shore. Just find some weeds or a tree and you should catch some. Good luck!


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

That's a great catch! The first picture is really nice. The detail really comes through in the fins. Nice work.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks... is the long "peninsula" off E Nimisila rd back by the campground a decent area to fish or is it too shallow I've been up there before but it seems very shallow all around so I wasn't sure... of course that was also in the heat if the summer so that prob didn't help haha 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice piggie! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

That's a hog

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mattmilla (Mar 2, 2013)

I bet that was one tasty fish!


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

Wow, thats a monster! Congrats.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Very Nice


----------



## riverboucer (Jan 14, 2011)

Back by the camp ground is good right now. It is shallow but with the weed not being to thick yet it is a good spot. Was out today caught around 75 between two of us. Got about 15 keepers but had to work hard for them. The cold weather slowed them down.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Awesome catch I was out there today and caught a 15 incher. I still have to measure and weigh him. Nimi has been doing really well since the weathers got warmer. @FlashMan2702 there is a lot of places on S Main to park on the road and cut through the woods to the lake for some good spots. Or you can try the gas well drive.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks, never been on the Main st side if the lake. The gas well drive I would assume is that peninsula thing I was talking about there back past the campground? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Yep that would be It.


----------

